# A story of a student in college



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Once upon a time, there was a teacher.. the meanest strictest teacher a student could ever encounter.. His way of teaching his students how to do things was to embarrass them for their mistakes so they would learn not to repeat it. 

The teacher once encountered a student where he saw that he/she ditched classes and bought him/herself the most extravagant stuff a person could buy. The teacher picked on this student most of all. When this student didn't show up for classes he would phone her house and publicly embarrass him/her some more just to get him/her to come to class. 

The student eventually got fed up with the teachers strict teaching and dropped out of college.. Only until years later did he/she realize the importance of what the teacher was trying to teach him/her after years of encountering the meanest and unfriendliest of customers and employers at her/his job a person could ever meet. 

The student could tell how hard the teacher worked and respected him for his life but he/she would seeming not respect her/him. She/he wished they could help alleviate some of his stresses and childhood trauma but the teacher simply would not want nor let anyone close enough to him to let anyone do that to him. 

^ Does this sound familiar to anyone?

I understand the whole concept and whatever.. but.. eh.. it's depressing to show up to this class when there is a teacher like this there and these are my feelings as the student. I am considering dropping this class.. I really don't need to live the depressing life the student had.. Not just because I'm full of EGO.. and everything.. but because.. eh.. I don't need to put myself into another persons shoes I'm already familiar with what feels like.. I like to live a life no one else has lived.. and am interested in searching for it.. this story is just not for me. 

Any advice?


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

Unless the teatcher is a narcacist I dont think it will be a big deal at all.

Unless.


----------



## Parking fine (Oct 4, 2013)

Just because the rabble of the real world may treat the student without dignity does not mean the teacher was doing the student any favors by treating you without dignity.

Sounds like a classic case of Stockholm syndrome. Its like when abused girlfriends say their boyfriends love them deep down after getting a nice thrashing. Especially as the student wants to get close to teacher for it?

Senseless


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

That's terrible. I had a teacher in middle school who humiliated us whenever we made mistakes and the result on me was that I never learnt ancient greek, I preferred to just not bother at all than try and be humiliated. 10 years later, I still think it was a terrible thing to do.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Wait, so it's considered humiliating that your teacher is trying to get you to show up for class and do your work?

Also all the "he/she" stuff is really confusing.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Why on earth was a teacher calling a student at home and harrassing them? 
That's a little... reedic, ain't it?

I mean, seriously, that's a meddling parents' job at best (and usually it's the worst); and typically, if you're in college, you don't need a nursemaid to make sure you show up to class, the teacher simply should be treating you as an adult and docking your grades (if there was a stated penalty) or letting you pay for the choices you're making.

It sounds very manipulative and controlling to me, regardless of reasoning. 

Bad Teacher. Bad.


----------

